# Pre-game



## POP A SMOKE (Feb 4, 2018)

... are you ready?


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Feb 4, 2018)

Let's get it on!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2018)

Great looking snacks!
Everything looks delicious!
Al


----------



## mmelton005 (Feb 6, 2018)

how did you prepare your ABTS?


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 19, 2018)

PAS, Nice looking ABT's ! like


----------

